# How to identify early R32 GTR block?



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

As above....

I've had a quick search and cant find what I'm after. I know it'll have 05U on the block, but so do the later 32/33/34's!

Is there any definitive guide as to what blocks are better. For example '05U 12345 through to 05U 66666'

Any help appreciated 

Adam


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks to Callum at CheckPoint


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Wasnt there a thread on here many moons ago which categorically poo-pooed the whole myth that early R32 blocks are 'better' than the rest??

Seems to ring a bell.....

TT


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I've done a bit or searching.... some comments from folk that build engines seem to suggest there is truth or some truth as least in the early is better cast/stronger... as well as some comments on wall thickness

There is also the thought that an older block will be better due to it being more 'used'...


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

adam if you want a good strong block you will be better going for a RRR block, mark at MGT knows alot about this and he knows for sure that the RRR blocks were made for motorsport reasons and are alot stronger/thicker than the 24u or 05u blocks
im sure that gtart have just built a 24u block for there race car


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

LOL

I know what I would like.... and I know the GT (RRR) blocks are good. I also know how much they cost.

This is a hobby, not a proffesion :S

We arent really pushing the boundries either... 600bhp last year, and fuel dependant around the same in 2011.


----------



## Cantoona (Nov 4, 2010)

Can someone help me identify the block.. What model it could be? 
There is 24U on the cast but the stamped numbers really confuses what that means. There is stamped RB26 078487A r


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

If it has 24u cast on it it's a thicker n1 block!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm using a 32 block on my 33.


----------

